# alba, green form - leaf portrait



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

Another shot showing the colorful leaf surface of a Crypt leaf. Only wish the shots were better, as they do not do justice to the plant.

Bill


----------



## ferchu22 (Oct 27, 2007)

Niiiiice! I hope mine comes back :s


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Agreed that photos don't do it justice. I have an alba variety and the colors are mesmerizing.


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

The brown form is nice, but side by side, the green is much more interesting.

The green also grows better. Not sure why.


----------

